# Please advise - newbie



## Garethd (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello All,

I’m looking for some advice and would appreciate any help with the following. I currently contract in the UK and work in the finance/insurance industries focusing on IT delivery and sit at Programme or Senior PM level. I have over 15 delivery experience and want to work over in the Middle East. I have worked with multi-national teams before and have experienced working in the Middle East before, albeit around 20 years ago whilst in the British Army. 

I’m looking to preferably work out of Saudi and live in a compound as I believe maximum financial return is more achievable. I will trawl the forums to try and understand the tax rules but would appreciate any other advice you could give.

IT/Finance agencies or recruitment points of contact
Locations
Anything that could help me progress 

My current contract runs to March 2020 but would leave this for the right role. Being transparent, this is al, driven by wanting to retire ASAP and I feel that 3-5 years of working out in the Middle East will allow this. 

By the way I’m 49, divorced and will be travelling alone. Again, any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks Gareth


----------

